# tegu tail not seeming to shed



## mtvaper66 (Mar 29, 2012)

my baby tegus tail dosent seem to be shedding. he gets a bath every day. i have the humidity at 90% sence he was shedding the other day. i was wondering if you could tell me if this is normal. there is a perfect ring around the base of his tail where it comes from his body that is a different collor from the rest of him. it goes all the way to the tip it is that faded color like when they shed i have tried everything but baby oil. here are a couple picks and i have a video if that helps as well to see. 
[attachment=4123][attachment=4122]
and here is the link for the video
http://youtu.be/EBZ9zxfexow


----------



## james.w (Mar 29, 2012)

How long ago did he shed the rest of his body? The tail is generally the last to shed.


----------



## mtvaper66 (Mar 29, 2012)

ok it has been 3 or 4 days sence he shed and his tail becides the color shows no signs of shedding. its not flaking or peeling or lose or anything thats why i was wondering.


----------



## james.w (Mar 29, 2012)

I would give it a few more days.


----------



## mtvaper66 (Mar 29, 2012)

ok will do thank you for the help.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Mar 29, 2012)

Off topic, I read your other thread. Your tegu is a Colombian, not an Argentine. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## james.w (Mar 29, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> Off topic, I read your other thread. Your tegu is a Colombian, not an Argentine. Just thought I'd let you know.



I didn't even look at the pictures, but TeguBuzz is correct, you have a Colombian.


----------

